# Hunting during the full moon???



## crewchief (Mar 16, 2006)

The veteran goose hunters have said not to hunt during the FULL MOON. Is their any truth to it???? I am not experienced enough to decide either way. They say they feed or fly all night so they dont during the day.??? If ya do hunt do you field hunt or over water???? If this is true does the geese pattern change right at the full moon or a little before & after?? :withstupid: P.S. does it affect all waterfowl?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

from my experience all waterfowl patterens change during the full moon. if there is a lot of pressure during the full moon than for sure they are going to feed alot more at night. if they are not too pressured than it is just luck weather they fly during the day, i notice if it is cloudy and darker they are more likely fly out in the morning than if it is a clear night. anyway a morning in the blind is never a waste. good luck


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I got screwed by the full moon yesterday.The day before while i was scouting, it was snowing and windy, the field i was hunting was full of geese. Yesterday it cleared off and nothing flew.... well untill about a half hour after shooting hours ended. Then All the geese that had been feeding in my field came back while i was picking up decoys :******:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

same thing happened to me tonight. about 2000 ducks in the field last night. only had two small groups come back during legal shooting, ended up with 5 for two of us. While picking up the birds started piling in on the other side of the field, :******: need some wind and clouds for tomorow!


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Geese sure as heck didn't fly this morning and didn't stick around all day to see if they would.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

The full moon sure hurt us today. The only time you saw birds moving is when they got jumped off the river.


----------



## montana_cyclist (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi,

Movement in and out of the corn and alfalfa fields next to our place were similar to days w/o full moon. Geese were flying most of the morning and some in the afternoon. Could be folks were hunting the river and causing them to move. There are a lot of factors to consider.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just remember that they can decide to migrate when ever. I live in fergus falls mn and there are a ton of geese and I have seen them start fly well after dark. So it may or may not be the moon.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Hunted snows on Saturday and the moon had no effect on their behavior. They came to the field right on schedule. Also noticed the snows on the lake we hunted today went out to feed this morning like clockwork. Last night I heard honkers flying at 11PM. There were about 10,000 ducks on the lake we hunted today and they did not go out to feed at all so they obviously stayed out for a late dinner the night before. I myself am not a huge fan of field hunting around full moons but it sure beats staying home!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

"Wild geese that fly with the moon on their wings; these are a few of my favorite things." :lol: A little Christmas cheer for you fellas.

I think that it's common for ducks to show up really early or really late during a full moon. The ones that I was hunting across the road from the house didn't show up until nearly dark during the last full moon and I'd hear them head back to their water at 9 o'clock at night.

Honkers, I know for fact do, as I've heard them go into corn fields on full moon nights of extreme cold, in Ohio.

Good luck
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You only get so many days a year to hunt. Don't let a Full Moon stop you. The birds I was going to hunt on Sunday were flying normal times. If someone tells you not to hunt chalk it up to bad advice. You never know what wild birds will do.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I wouldn't let it stop you from hunting, but without a doubt it factors in. Saturday morning when it was cloudy, a hunting party that was hunting geese next to us...(we were hunting roosters) shot 79 S & B's in the morning with flight after flight of Snows, then it cleared up...Full moon Saturday night and they must of fed all night. Next morning those guys set up in the exact same spot, and there wasn't a flight of geese until after lunch.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

im with leo. They may feed earlier or later but hey, its better than sitting in front of the tv or carving dekes. :beer:


----------

